
Kodak's crypto ventures are worthless and it's hurtling towards bankruptcy - dsr12
https://twitter.com/KerrisdaleCap/status/961245516989419520
======
aurizon
Kodak, They had it all - and threw it away. I had business dealings with Kodak
in the 70's and management there was like a British Gentlemen's Club - all
protocol bound, we rule the world, nothing will ever bother us.....

Shit happened, now they are frantic to attach to whatever bubble their pea
brains think will save their collectives asses.

Did they ever jump onto quantum stuff?

